# anyone gone to Hilltop Bluebeards in St. Thomas?



## steffi (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi-  My husband has a hard time walking but I uderstand this area of resort has elevators to rooms.  What I'd like to know is how difficult is it to get to pool or restaurant and any info you might have.  Thanks lots!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2011)

If you become a TUG member, you will have access to the TUG reviews for this property and many other.


----------



## Tia (Sep 19, 2011)

The Hilltop II bldg has an elevator and a walkway out to the pool deck. There are stairs around the rest of the resort. Like check in at the lobby you go down stairs to the pool deck then over to Hilltop II.  If you have a rental car you can park at the bottom behind Hilltop II and get to the elevator. 

There are two restaurants on property both down steps from the lobby but up steps from the pool deck, plus a pool bar/grill .


----------



## Tia (Sep 20, 2011)

From another persons memory of steps there--

 "...it's about 12-15 stair steps down to the landing below the lobby, a short walk over to the Cabana Bar, about 7 to 9 stair steps down to the bar, and then another 8 or 9 steps down to the pool deck...."


----------



## scooter (Sep 21, 2011)

Tia said:


> From another persons memory of steps there--
> 
> "...it's about 12-15 stair steps down to the landing below the lobby, a short walk over to the Cabana Bar, about 7 to 9 stair steps down to the bar, and then another 8 or 9 steps down to the pool deck...."



LOTS of stairs and very steep driveway. When we were there the elevator in our building was not working, nor was the ice maker, so lots of walking. I hear that they have done some renovations. It was in TERRIBLE condition when we were there about 6 years ago. So much so that I actually wrote to RCI to complain (with photos) and they comp-ed out week back to us.


----------



## Tia (Sep 21, 2011)

From someone at the Castle right now...

"We're at the Castle right now.  No. of steps: 15 + 10 + 13 = 38 steps from the Lobby to the Pool Deck. "

Multi Million $$$$$$ renovations and a new elevator just completed this last year.


----------



## steffi (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you so very much for all the info.  I had a feeling this might not be a good place for us.  Tia, how good of you to actually find out how many steps!  Again, I really appreciate all of your responses.  I will also look into becoming a member-  Stephanie


----------

